# CSULA MFA



## Filipe (Mar 17, 2009)

Guys,

does anyone has any info/opinion on the  MFA in Television, Film and Theatre from the California State University?


----------



## derrichter (Mar 17, 2009)

Hey- I applied for this fall, its a new program, spoke with Ronda, she is nice and is some type of admin. assistant i think. Sounds like the students think its ok, but I detected some frustration in her. Probably lots os headaches getting it off the ground.

I used to live near there, lots to do/eat/see, not as congested as say UCLa or USC.


I'm looking for some actual info too. I think I'm going to call and speak with Alan Bloom, he is the MFA advisor.


----------



## Filipe (Mar 17, 2009)

My instructor at UCLA Extension said the school was really growing and gaining respect and it was an affordable choice.


----------

